# 15A 240V Older Air Compressor Question



## malexander (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a compressor with the above specs;  I don't have the appropriate receptacle to plug in the compressor in my house.  

Can I change the plug to a 240V 30A and run the compressor of the my dryer hookup?

So if I have a 15A 240V compressor if I plug it into a 30A 240V receptacle will it damage the compressor?


----------



## kok328 (Dec 6, 2009)

You'll notice that the plugs are of a different prong configuration.  This is done so that you don't plug the incorrect rated item into the circuit.  If your going to change anything, change the receptacle *and* breaker.  However, what you propose will work without damaging the compressor *UNTIL* something goes wrong with the compressor that causes it to draw more than 15amps.  When this occurs, the breaker will not trip and it will fry the compressor.


----------

